# Upcoming stuff for Spring/Summer



## marshmallowfluffy (Jan 23, 2006)

deleted


----------



## jasper17 (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm most interested in the new pigments!


----------



## NICOLE73 (Jan 23, 2006)

What is the release date for dejarose?


----------



## solardame (Jan 23, 2006)

!! Thank you!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 23, 2006)

*Orgasm*


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 23, 2006)

OMG! New pigments!!


----------



## whosheis (Jan 23, 2006)

.. uh oh o__o lol evil piggies and yea >.< yay for bright colors though ^^


----------



## roxybc (Jan 23, 2006)

*Pigment (9 or 10 new shades..all locations) June 29*

OMG!  YES!!!!!  Do you have any ideas as to what colors these will be?

*Turquatic - a collection featuring the fragrance and some color - July 6*

I wonder if they will re-release Parrot with this collection, as it is turquoise.


----------



## MargaretD (Jan 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NICOLE73* 
_What is the release date for dejarose?_

 

March 30


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh my God! Why are all the release dates so close together. I need to cut back on some of my expenses just to afford my MAC.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 23, 2006)

Yesss! More goodies. Thankx so much for posting this. Looks amazing. I'm crossing my fingers foe some new MSFs!!


----------



## LadyLaundale (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh Gawd, just kill me now.


----------



## MargaretD (Jan 23, 2006)

These collections are out of control. Based on what I know, I think I will do the following since I can't afford all collections:

Culturebloom/Ultracheek - February 16th:  Definitely want 3 e/s & possibly 2 blushes. Skipping all lip color because I have too much lipgloss!

Studio Fix LFluid/Loose Blot Powder/Studio Touch-Up Stick (a pencil-type concealer that will come with a special sharpener) - March 9th--TOTAL PASS! I have enough foundations to get me through the next 3 years.

Classic Coordinates - Coordinating Lip and Nail color - March 30--PASS! I don't do nailpolish and I have too many lippies.

Dejarose - Small collection like C-Squeeze, except all rosey colors, new limited fragrance with Rose notes - March 30: Rose is my color so I will probably have to get one item.

Sweetie Cake - Prom collection (all locations) April 13: Definitely buying Peacocky & the eyeshadow quad. I like the other glitter liners but they don't look unique enough to spend so much money on.

Viva Glam V - New Pamela campaign - April 1--PASS! Where is Viva Glam VI????

Sundressing - Summer collection (anniversary of D'Bohemia) GORGEOUS!!!!! May 4th Sounds like I need this.

Liquidlast Liner- New waterproof liquid eyeliner (possibly in a pen-type applicator) May 4th. I'm going to be in BIG trouble if this collection includes unique colors. If it's the same shade assortment, maybe one.

Sundressing Body (not sure what this contains just yet) - May 18th PASS

See Thru Color - Tint sticks similar to the Tarte flush sticks - May 18th. PASS, I already own the Tarte flush sticks and some Smashbox and Too Faced ones as well. Unless these have some exceptionally unique colors, I see no reason to buy one.

Lure/Bait/Hooked - Summer collection in 3 parts. Face color, skin, bronzers for face & body (anniversary of Belle Azure, Lady Sol and Sunshrine last year.) June 1. MEH!

- Pigment (9 or 10 new shades..all locations) June 29. These will all be mine! Just in time for my birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Turquatic - a collection featuring the fragrance and some color - July 6---The name makes me think there will be a re-release of parrot or something similar and it will be MINE!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 23, 2006)

Ok so we only have 14 or 21 days between each release date... and most of them are TWO collections for each release date.


----------



## mandirigma (Jan 23, 2006)

oh god, new pigments? any idea if they're going to be permanent or LE? i will go batshit if they're LE.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Ok so we only have 14 or 21 days between each release date... and most of them are TWO collections for each release date._

 
hey, thats too fast!!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Jan 23, 2006)

Ooh thanks for all the info!


----------



## mima (Jan 23, 2006)

does all locations include counters??!! if so, <dies> or more accurately <wallet combusts> thanks for the info!


----------



## User20 (Jan 23, 2006)

I think I might be okay b/c most of those collections don't appeal to me, it's just thosepigments that are gonna hurt my wallet - bad!


----------



## a_parting_gift (Jan 23, 2006)

wow - I'm so excited for so much of this that it's really ridiculous.


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Jan 23, 2006)

If Gwen Stefani produces something with MAC, I have to have  it! 

 I am going to have to get a second job in order to afford stuff from all these new collections!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jan 23, 2006)

I love you Marshmallowfluffy!!!   
Thank you...


----------



## midnightlouise (Jan 23, 2006)

*faints* 

lol! This is too much for my poor old brain to take in....Dejarose sounds too good to be true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks for posting marshmallowfluffy!


----------



## roxybc (Jan 23, 2006)

I think I'll have to start using my Bay card again! A little on the Visa, a little on the debit, and a little on the Bay card, just to spread things out!


I plan on getting:


Dejarose - Small collection like C-Squeeze, except all rosey colors, new limited fragrance with Rose notes - March 30: I wonder if the perfume will smell like roses.  I love rose perfumes, and pink colors, so I'll probably get at least something from this collection

Sweetie Cake - Prom collection (all locations) April 13: This better be available in Canada dammit! 

Sundressing - Summer collection (anniversary of D'Bohemia) GORGEOUS!!!!! May 4th

Lure/Bait/Hooked - Summer collection in 3 parts. Face color, skin, bronzers for face & body (anniversary of Belle Azure, Lady Sol and Sunshrine last year.) June 1. 

- Pigment (9 or 10 new shades..all locations) June 29. 

- Turquatic - a collection featuring the fragrance and some color - July 6


----------



## ishtarchick (Jan 23, 2006)

thanks so much!!!! well there's gonna be hell broken lose here  if those 2 collections i'm wanting so much aren't brought to Mexico, Culturebloom (last year we didn't get c-squeeze) and the Prom one (we never get the prom stuff)
anyways, that gives me enough time to save for those pigments!!!!! and i want new msf's too


----------



## lucylu (Jan 23, 2006)

*faints*

time to go on scrooge like savings plan NOW!!!!!


----------



## aziajs (Jan 23, 2006)

I am really excited about this!  I am hoping to see some new MSFs as well!  I am really curious/excited about the following:

Loose Blot Powder
Dejarose
Sundressing
Liquidlast Liner
See Thru Color
Lure/Bait/Hooked
Pigment
Turquatic 

It's cool that there is going to be an all pigment collection.


----------



## Shawna (Jan 23, 2006)

Any positive word if Sweetie Cake will be available at all locations including Canada?  Or is it a US exclusive?  I know your post says all locations, but I just want it so bad and I want to get it in Canada.  Thanks for the fantastic info


----------



## Blessem (Jan 23, 2006)

thx;-)) I`m very interested for Blot Powder, Studio Fix Lotion and Dejarose


----------



## allan_willb (Jan 23, 2006)

OHHH EMMMM GEEEEEE!!!!im so gonna be in debt!


----------



## 2_pink (Jan 23, 2006)

Omg, this is crazy. I hope to GOODNESS that those pigments are permanent. My b/f was just telling me tonight that i need to start saving more and laying off the makeup binges, but its very hard when i have all this laid out in front of me. 

Oh my poor lil head...


----------



## RicanPrincipessa (Jan 23, 2006)

: passes out on keyboard :


----------



## Pale Moon (Jan 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RicanPrincipessa* 
_: passes out on keyboard :_

 
LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

aww.. gotta start saving!


----------



## Sophia84 (Jan 23, 2006)

I cannot wait for the Sundressing collection, and I wish it will have new MSF, if anybody knows if these summer collections will have new MSF please let us know!!!!

And the  Lure/Bait/Hooked sounds good, and of course the new pigments, I hope these 9 or 10 new shades won't be LE!!!!


----------



## veilchen (Jan 23, 2006)

I think I'm fainting ...


----------



## MACisLOVE (Jan 23, 2006)

i'm definitely waiting and saving for culturebloom/ultracheek, sweetie cake, sundressing and of course the pigments! aaah so impatient!


----------



## Tira-Misu (Jan 23, 2006)

New pigment *yah!!!*

Sweetie Cake - Prom collection (all locations) April 13: Only US or worldwide?


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Jan 23, 2006)

omg new pigments!


----------



## user2 (Jan 23, 2006)

Yay! The pigments will be released on my birthday! The perfect time to ask for money and GC!


----------



## Sophia84 (Jan 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Yay! The pigments will be released on my birthday! The perfect time to ask for money and GC! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
You're a Cancer too????


----------



## galvanizer (Jan 23, 2006)

Wow!  Thanks for the heads up!  9-10 pigments eh?  I hope they're not LE or there'll be a frenzy!

I'm also hoping Parrot makes a re-appearance this summer... turquoise seems to be a theme... (I'd better start saving!)


----------



## Dia (Jan 23, 2006)

My bank account is already crying lol


----------



## mare (Jan 23, 2006)

OMG!  Thanks for all that info!  Can't wait for the new piggies -- sure hoping they're not LE!

Also -- does this mean that Sweetie Cake is NOT the Nordie's Exclusive prom collection?  I keep hearing that it is -- soooo hoping it's not!

Mare


----------



## linz_v (Jan 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lucylu* 
_*faints*

time to go on scrooge like savings plan NOW!!!!!_

 
lol your avatar completely matches this attitude

Can't wait for Sweetie Cakes (quad & possibly pigments). I want to see pics of these new collections!


----------



## a914butterfly (Jan 23, 2006)

i'm really going to have to start saving now. I want almost everything!!  mac is making me sooooo broke!!


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Jan 23, 2006)

oooh i need to plan, want foundation + blot powder, some new pigments, and lots of other stuff. oh yay


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanx so much for all that info, just like everyone else I'm starting to save riiiiiiighttttttt........................now!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *galvanizer* 
_Wow!  Thanks for the heads up!  9-10 pigments eh?  I hope they're not LE or there'll be a frenzy!

I'm also hoping Parrot makes a re-appearance this summer... turquoise seems to be a theme... (I'd better start saving!)_

 
Yea, I hope they're not LE either. I think that's too many to be releasing at a time if they're gonna be LE, or maybe half will be LE and half will be perm.  *Crosses fingers that they're all perm*


----------



## MeganGMcD (Jan 23, 2006)

C-Thru colors?!
NEw Pigments?! 

Oh man....gonna be broke!


----------



## user2 (Jan 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophia84* 
_You're a Cancer too????_

 
Yup....a total summer child!


----------



## Joke (Jan 23, 2006)

Ok,
I'm starting with 
- Catherine (not arrived yet): I'll get the kabuki, Dusk l/g & Summer Lilly

- Culturebloom: the two blushcremes and the culture bloom l/s

- Loose Blot Powder: yes yes yes

- Dejarose: rose is my color, so there will be items here I'll buy

- Sundressing: sounds very exciting!

- Liquidlast Liner: I've been waiting for this!!! will buy a black, brown, green, blue & plum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- See Thru Color - Tint sticks: yes yes yes

- Lure/Bait/Hooked: I need a new face bronzer

- Pigment: neutral piggies will be mine

So I'm being real sensible here, cause I will pass on the prom collection etc. =)


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 23, 2006)

lol, I think now is a good time to start the groundwork for opening a credit card!!  If nothing else, between Sweetie Cake and the Pigments collection, I will be buying anywhere from 24-26 pigments!!


----------



## asteffey (Jan 23, 2006)

im so excited!!!!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 23, 2006)

Yaay, information like this is sooo usefull, as usually i just get excited about whats out now and don't think that i should save as something better might come along. Info like this means i can plan better. 

Dejarose - i suit rosey colours much more and MAC doesn't seem to have many rosey shades in lipsticks/glosses that suit me so i really want to see this collection.

And in general i am saving my money for the late spring/summer collections as everything seems much better.


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 23, 2006)

i'm so excited for these upcoming collections!

thanks for the heads up, you know about 90% of us live for this!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 23, 2006)

Anyone thinking the same thing as me?? I'm so glad that I did bought only 3-4 items from Catherine Deneuve collection!!! The others collections sounds 10 X prettier!


----------



## 1dmbfan (Jan 23, 2006)

So helpful! I must now budget accordingly. 

New line of pigments -eeeeeeee!


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Anyone thinking the same thing as me?? I'm so glad that I did bought only 3-4 items from Catherine Deneuve collection!!! The others collections sounds 10 X prettier!_

 
Me too! I didnt get a single thing. I'm glad I didnt get sucked into the "its LE so i have to get it" trap. lol.


----------



## Bonnie81 (Jan 24, 2006)

Can't wait for the summer collections.


----------



## metalkitty (Jan 24, 2006)

Weee! My birthday money's getting blown on the new pigment collection!


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 24, 2006)

I'll only think about post-Culturebloom collections when C'bloom finally comes. Wow, as another post/thread I read said they do plan everything a year in advance. How do they keep inventing stuff???


----------



## fireatwill (Jan 24, 2006)

eee!! New piggies!! Im so excited. I cant wait until we get new pictures of everything!!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jan 25, 2006)

I can't wait until someone posts more infor, colour descriptions, or pics!!!!!! Sounds like some pretty hot collections this year!!!!!


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 26, 2006)

10 new pigments? OMG, I'm gonna be eating Ramen noodles until June so I can save enough cash for all that.


----------



## Modil (Jan 28, 2006)

a new collection like every month = MAC is BOOMIN with the business I see!


----------



## leppy (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm dying to know what colours the Liquidlast Liner will come in, and the See Thru Color sticks too!!


----------



## Janelleleo (Jan 30, 2006)

New Pigments! This is like a dream! Pigments are always wonderful but 10 new ones?! Fabulous. 

I'm really excited for all the summer stuff. Looks like my MAC collection will be growing


----------



## samtaro (Jan 31, 2006)

I can not wait for Culturebloom, Deja Rose and Sweetie Cake


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 1, 2006)

I never thought it would happen, but the spending of my budget will be revolving around the collection release dates.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sometimes I wish I wasn't married so I'd be receiving red pockets at Chinese New Year instead of giving them...*lol*  kidding, I love my husband...!!


----------



## Miss_Behave (Feb 2, 2006)

See Thru Color - Tint sticks similar to the Tarte flush sticks 

these will be sooo mine!!!!


----------



## karen (Feb 2, 2006)

I just noticed the see-thru colour thing.

they may finally be able to get me to buy MAC blush, then. Tarte cheekstains are the only brand of blush I buy, at the moment.
If MAC starts making them, I'll actually be able to wear a full MAC face for once... provided the quality is on par. We'll see, but damn, I'm excited for that particular release!


----------



## NJDes (Feb 2, 2006)

Can we say broke? Because that's what I'm going to be. I'm so excited, but it doesn't give me enough time to save.


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Feb 17, 2006)

I had a chat with one of the MA at the store here in Philly and she said that Parrot will not be included in Turquatic! However, she said Sweetie Cake is going to be awesome and the sparkles in the eye pencils are really noticable.


----------



## Colorqueen (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey you guys, if you are really worried about the pigments, may I suggest that you do what I have been doing?

Instead of buying every one of them from MAC, find colors that are truly unique that you HAVE to have and then you can get identical pigments in most of the other colors from sweetscents. 

I took Lovely Lily and Goldenaire and matched them perfectly- no one could tell the difference.  The quality is the same.

At least there you can choose from 12    10g jars and pay under $40 for the entire thing including shipping.

I plan on trying to match all of the colors unless there is something truly unique and MUST have from MAC collections.

I have saved a LOT of money this way and still have all the colors too.

I have done like 50 reviews in the misc review forums of the SS colors, and I plan to do quite a few more as time permits- including photos.  

As a pigment addict, I am thrilled to finally have a way to have all the colors I want of the same quality but still be able to afford it.  

Just thought I would pass this on if you truly want to save $ and still get all of the pigment colors when they come out.


----------



## jenjunsan (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Colorqueen* 
_
I took Lovely Lily and Goldenaire and matched them perfectly- no one could tell the difference.  The quality is the same.

As a pigment addict, I am thrilled to finally have a way to have all the colors I want of the same quality but still be able to afford it.  

Just thought I would pass this on if you truly want to save $ and still get all of the pigment colors when they come out._

 
I have 60-80 of the sweetscents colors as well and I disagree with them being the same quality as MAC.  They do not adhere nearly as well and several of the colors lack the pigmentation of MAC pigments.  While sweetscents are great if you want dozens of colors to play with at affordable prices, they most definately should not be considered a replacement or substitute for MAC pigments.....JMO


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 22, 2006)

Is Parrot going to be re-released with Turquatic under a different name?  Either I dreamt it or saw it on one of these boards..  I hope its true, i need a backup.


----------



## ladybugz07 (Feb 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_Is Parrot going to be re-released with Turquatic under a different name?  Either I dreamt it or saw it on one of these boards..  I hope its true, i need a backup._

 
That's the rumor...  A few people have heard it from their MAs.  There's a post a few up about it and it has been mentioned on MUA as well.  I wish there was some type of confirmation though.  I spoke with someone on Livechat, and she said she had NOT heard that.  Of course, she didn't even have a release date for that collection yet, so who knows.  If they do rerelease it, it's going to sell out in record time though.  And I'm sure it's gonna be LE... AGAIN!   

I guess time will tell...


----------



## FemmeNoir (Mar 14, 2006)

I was at a MAC class the other night and the MA said that MAC will be coming out with a lip exfoliant. This is probably Sundressing Body...


----------



## Sophia84 (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeNoir* 
_I was at a MAC class the other night and the MA said that MAC will be coming out with a lip exfoliant. This is probably Sundressing Body..._

 

Ohhh I cannot wait for this lip exfoliant!!! My lips are soo dry!!!!


----------



## allan_willb (Apr 10, 2006)

im trying to get a exact release date for boy beauty aka pretty boy for the us.


----------



## Sprout (Apr 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MargaretD* 
_- Pigment (9 or 10 new shades..all locations) June 29. _

 
*O...............M...............G................!  !!!!!*


----------

